# Desert at night



## danir (Aug 24, 2009)

The light source for this image is the full moon.
I wasn't quite sure what I want to get from this image. 







Thanks for looking.
Dani.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 24, 2009)

that's a cool shot


it looks like a different planet almost


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 24, 2009)

Did you use a flash for the foregorund?? In a long exposure at night you can take the flash off the camera and hit the subject from the side. Use the timer on your camera to allow you to get in position.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice Scorpius constellation!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice indeed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 31, 2009)

If you let the shutter run a few minutes longer, you will catch the star trails.


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 31, 2009)

the sky is so beautiful 
nice shot


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 2, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> that's a cool shot
> 
> 
> it looks like a different planet almost


 

Agreed.  If the bottom was cropped off you could almost claim it was from the moon


----------



## big.tater (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Really nice! :thumbup: I love long exposures at night too.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 5, 2009)

Really nice, I love the light in this pic


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice. The sky just pops out in this image with a combined dull ground.

Nicely done


----------



## Redxibi (Sep 5, 2009)

Good work! The only thing that it lacks is some more interest, because other than that, it's a very good shot. I love its colours, textures and sharpness.


----------



## danir (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

Dani


----------



## The Empress (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## boogschd (Sep 8, 2009)

wow.. i didnt know civilians can book a flight to the moon 

lol j/k

:thumbsup:


----------

